# Fixed Blade Carry



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello, I stumbled onto these forums looking up various MA laws, and figured I would post a question I've had some confusion about in the past regarding fixed blade carry.'

I've read Chapter 269: Section 10 several times (http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/269-10.htm), but have always been slightly bewildered by the ambiguity. I imagine it is slightly ambiguous to help keep bad guys from finding a loophole, but I have never been quite certain what kind of knives I can legally carry, and what kind of reaction I would get from an officer if they discover what you carry.

From what I've read it seems that stilettos, daggers, and dirks are banned outright, but folders are perfectly legal (as long as they measure under 2.5" if you are in boston proper).

I tend to like fixed blades better than folders personally, but have avoided carrying anything fixed due to my lack of certainty regarding the regulations. If it is legal to carry a fixed blade under 2.5", I would be tempted to swap my little folding swiss army knife for something along these lines : http://hideawayknife.com/utilityhak.php

In addition, the knife definately appears a little more sinister/tactical/exotic than a tiny plastic swiss army knife, and therefore might elicit a more suspicious response from an LEO or a stanger in general.

It's not a big deal if fixed blades are illegal (or it is recommended to avoid carrying them for whatever reason), but it would be a joy to carry something I didn't have to bother opening before I use it. It's always struck me as a little funny that folders are perfectly legal but fixed blades are not, especially considering that folders can be deployed from concealment so quickly nowadays.

Thanks for taking the time to read this!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Got a suggestion, unless your a sherpa, leave the knife at home.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

_..."bewildered by the ambiguity..."_

Say that three times fast.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Da answer is no....no matter how many times you shake the 8 ball my friend.Stick with your swiss army knife.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> From what I've read it seems that stilettos, daggers, and dirks are banned outright, but folders are perfectly legal (as long as they measure under 2.5" if you are in boston proper).


I think the common sense component to your question has already been thoroughly addressed; you should heed it accordingly.

Boston isn't the only municipality with a knife ordinance. Unless you plan on researching the bylaws and ordinances for every municipality you plan on driving through, leave the knife at home. You could violate the law 5 separate times on a trip from Boston to Taunton depending on what towns you drive through.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> I suppose it would be just plain silly to ask what the end purpose of your knife would be? Clean fingernails, pare an apple, skewer assailants? That would certainly have significant bearing on just what type of knife would be most appropriate..


I can answer that one....." I needs it fer protection"


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2009)

Unregistered said:


> *fixed* blade carry


I would assume that if your blade is spayed or neutered, you should be good to go.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Are you serious? Why the hell would you carry a blade around?


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

just like a *** to bring a knife to a gunfight

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3373/3209173472_eb7dd31458_o.jpg


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

LawMan3 said:


> If he's not eligible for LTC and wants to become a cop in MA, I guess he's gonna have to qualify with and carry throwing knives in lieu of a firearm ;-)


After being a firearms instructor for the past 4 years, trust me, there are some guys who would be better off with a knife!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Just to put the cynicism and sarcasm aside for a second...

I am often asked by persons in the community what is "legal" for POSSESSION in regards to knives. Many times legitimate reasons such as work enter into the question. I usually say keep it in your toolbox or toolbelt. I've run into many contractor types who carry a folder in plain sight on a belt. Most info regarding this subject is myth or made-up.
Guess we'll never know.
:rd:


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I carry a spyderco in my pocket, but I also carry a gun as well. 

Just to be clear, if you are interested in carrying a blade for defensive purposes, that is fine, assuming you follow the laws in the area you are carrying, but you should know a few things. Blades are deadly weapons; wielded competently in close quarters a blade can be deadlier than a gun. Drawing a knife should be taken very seriously, akin to an armed citizen pulling out their pistol and pointing it at someone; it should be life-or-death circumstances. IF you decide to defend yourself with a blade, and have been trained well, most likely you will end the perpetrator's life. There is no non-lethal application of the blade in a defensive combat scenario; even a wound an inch or two in depth in the right place can easily kill a man.

Also, fairly or unfairly, even if you are completely justified in using a blade in a defensive manner, most police and prosecutors will not look kindly upon its use. If man were to suddenly attack you, and you picked up a brick to defend yourself and the man subsequently died, you would be viewed far more sympathetically then if you killed an attacker with knife. Knives are often viewed as the weapon of criminals. Remember you face two fights; the fight on the street and the fight in the courtroom, and in the courtroom its not about what actually happened; its how things_ appear._

Honestly, for most people, knives as a defensive weapon are far more trouble then they're worth. You would be better served getting an FID and carrying pepper spray or simply getting an LTC and carrying a firearm.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Killjoy...

Ever think of being governor?:sh:


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

mpd61 said:


> Killjoy...
> 
> Ever think of being governor?:sh:


Impossible! Killjoy exercises far too much common sense!!

The sheeple would NEVER allow that!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Go Search Thread Closed


----------

